# Verkaufe EPLAN P8 V2.1 mit EPLAN 5.70 Professional



## Alfred-M (4 November 2011)

Wegen Aufgabe der beruflichen Tätigkeit aus Altersgründen verkaufe ich weit unter dem regulären Preis meine o.g. CAD-Software.
Ein bestehender Wartungsvertrag, der die kostenlose Beratung über die EPLAN-Hotline und den Zugriff auf das EPLAN-Data-Portal 
ermöglicht, kann bis Anfang Mai 2012 genutzt werden.
Bei Interesse bitte ich um PN bzw. Kontakt unter Telefon 09776/705360.


----------



## IBFS (4 November 2011)

Ich würde VOR einem Verkauf mit deinem EPLAN-Ansprechpartner reden.
Leider hat sich EPLAN bei Verkäufen "etwas affig", daher ist eine "offenes"
Gespräch im Vorfeld angeraten.

Frank


----------



## M-Ott (4 November 2011)

Vielleicht kann Dir der Ersteller dieses Threads mehr dazu sagen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?47682-Verkaufe-ePlan


----------

